# House Demolition - Dropping the Awning



## Pete Collin (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello All,

It's spring so I'm back to tearing down the old house. Here's a quick video of dropping the awning to the front porch.


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

That is something I wish I could do for a living. HVAC will have to do.


----------

